# Why do you need a kayak cart?



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

A survey of sorts..............
Why do you need and why did you get one?

Because your yak is too heavy to carry from tow to water?
Or it is too far?
Or you don't want to or can't drag it to the water?
Or...............???

And how important is it for you to have the big fat tires versus the smaller tires that are like 12" dia. and 4" wide?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I always bring mine, but never use it. I usually launch close to parking though. I have the big Wheeleez cart. Cruises across sand with ease.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I fish inshore mainly and rarely use mine. Most of the time I'm able to backup to the water and unload it from my truck.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My outback was heavy. PA is heavier and I mostly fish offshore. You do the math! lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Come drag my Mariner from the truck to the water and back. Then tell me why I need a cart.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I seen a girl drag a Mariner across Navarre Beach a few weeks ago. Pretty impressive. She passed me dragging my Outback...lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Dammmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!! That could be Vickroids wife/gf? I know mine fully loaded is close to 175?? And I weigh 130!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Dammmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!! That could be Vickroids wife/gf? I know mine fully loaded is close to 175?? And I weigh 130!


Soaking wet.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Dammmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!! That could be Vickroids wife/gf? I know mine fully loaded is close to 175?? And I weigh 130!


Don't know. They had matching Mariners. Nice people though. She was a tiny girl too...couldn't have weighed anymore that 110#


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

I use mine all the time. One, I want to scratch the bottom of my yaks as little as possible. Two, they are heavy and I can't drive to the water at alot of my spots. Three, allows me to pull a fully loaded yak without dumping my gear. 
I have the skinny regular tire version of the Hobie cart. I don't live near a beach so it works for me. Gonna be interesting in Florida though in June when I need to use it to get across the beach. Probably just drag it there since the sand won't scratch it like the rocks around here will.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

The use of wheels is very help full when towing your yak across soft sand. The one place I will not go without mine in the dune at Navarr beach.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Only use mine if I have a long haul to the water other than that they just ride in the truck.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay so the reason for the question is I am thinking on building a cart for use across the beach. Just a few feet from the truck would be grass, gravel then beach sand.
But the major portion would be soft sand.
So instead of spending the big $$ for the big rolleez tires, I am going to experiment with a cart equipped with pvc "water skis".

I can drag the yak okay as is without a cart, so I am basically raising it on skis so as not to drag the yak over the ground.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I like that idea. I do fish offshore and dragging through the sand sucks. I just don't do it enough to justify the big wheels. I'd like to see what you put together and how it works.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Come drag my Mariner from the truck to the water and back. Then tell me why I need a cart.


BONGO!!! THIS!!!! From the truck to the water and water to the truck is the worst!!!!!


----------



## HOKIES2012 (Mar 14, 2013)

My buddy could make the trip to the beach in one trip vs. my many trips. Other than that keeps from scratching up the kayak.


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

In the process of building one with large baloon wheels for my Outback and PA.

Too old to drag through the sand, especially in July/August.

The big wheels are expensive, but with the limited use and proper care will last forever.

I think of the cost when I'm half-way back to the truck after a full day on the water and know I'd gladly pay for a good cart at that exhausted moment.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I carry or drag mine, no need for a cart.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

You will try to build something 'like' wheeleaz it'll cost you time and material.. your try again.. more time and material.. etc.. spoken like someone that's been there and done that.

I love to build my own stuff- ask anyone in the GCKFA... but just imagine paying a teenager $5 to haul your goods from the parking lot to the surf then after a day of fishing another $5 to haul it back... in my brain I'd give'em ten on the way back! 

So cost per trip to use almost no energy $10. Wheeleze are about $180 for the right size ones.. That's only 18 trips to break even... I've got probably 250 fishing tirps with mine... 

They are worth the money.


Stressless


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm building because I have a cradle for my Hobies and need it custom sized. I'm not building to save $$$. 

I will probably actually spend more than the Wheeleeze but will have larger tires. I agree that it will be worth every penny!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

When I see Bob around - I try to get him to haul mine out and back but we never can agree on price cause he's trying to cover his margin subcontracting out to them darn teenagers.


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Not for much longer chaps.....We are gonna get you outta poonville


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Update?


----------

